# Sticky  Georgia 2022 Morel Season



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found a few little ones today. Warm days and rain have started poppin’ em.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

You win again, my friend, for the whole US, so far as I am aware. It's fucking incredible. I guess I have to give you credit for the ones 2 years ago too, now. Amazing. I know where that store is, too. Congratulations. Just amazing how early it is. I went walking in Clarke Co. just a little while ago and you could sure feel the Spring coming on...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41147
> Found a few little ones today. Warm days and rain have started poppin’ em.


Dang..I thought my guess of first finds being on the 25th, would be early ...but here we Go
So VeryVery Awesome @Jpuette Thank You for the Excellent Reporting Sir


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

eidolon said:


> You win again, my friend, for the whole US, so far as I am aware. It's fucking incredible. I guess I have to give you credit for the ones 2 years ago too, now. Amazing. I know where that store is, too. Congratulations. Just amazing how early it is. I went walking in Clarke Co. just a little while ago and you could sure feel the Spring coming on...


Thanks man! I’m so glad it’s already starting. I’m so lucky that I have them growing right on my land, don’t have to go far to hunt.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

wade said:


> Dang..I thought my guess of first finds being on the 25th, would be early ...but here we Go
> So VeryVery Awesome @Jpuette Thank You for the Excellent Reporting Sir


I saw your post earlier about the 25th and I was going to wait but I just couldn’t help myself.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41147
> Found a few little ones today. Warm days and rain have started poppin’ em.


Hoorah, congrats on the find.
"They're back".


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

hot damn! it's on!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

stripernut said:


> hot damn! it's on!


You damm Right Hot Hot Hot.. on Fire Man
Hot damm damm damm Let's Go Go Go dammit
Go Go Go find some Mo Mo More👍🏻
Please and Thank You


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41147
> Found a few little ones today. Warm days and rain have started poppin’ em.


Congrats man! That must be some sort shallow area around big rocks for the soil to warm up that quickly. I had a spot close by that was really early compared to everywhere else but alas I no longer have access to it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> Congrats man! That must be some sort shallow area around big rocks for the soil to warm up that quickly. I had a spot close by that was really early compared to everywhere else but alas I no longer have access to it.


@pastorj pastorj pastorj ... how do you do Sir
Wade here... We been Watching for You..
And Believing that You will soon be finding Morels and posting some Beautiful Pictures for us


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

wade said:


> @pastorj pastorj pastorj ... how do you do Sir
> Wade here... We been Watching for You..
> And Believing that You will soon be finding Morels and posting some Beautiful Pictures for us


Thanks for thinking of me. I’ve been more and more distracted by fishing and have lost the motivation to hunt morels really early in the season. It’s so much easier after they’ve been up a couple weeks.

Also, One of the areas I’ve hunted for ten years has been completely destroyed. Logged out all the way down to the creek. I used to find 20-30 pounds a year there and now for the past two years less than 10 individual mushrooms. It’s been heartbreaking.

Ive also been preoccupied with my YouTube channel. Check it out, these are 360 degree videos so you can actually turn the camera and look in any direction. I hope to post some morel videos this spring.



https://youtube.com/c/StarkFishing


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jpuette said:


> Thanks man! I’m so glad it’s already starting. I’m so lucky that I have them growing right on my land, don’t have to go far to hunt.
> [/QUOTE\
> 
> I started to try to put pieces of the puzzle together, because I have a friend who bought about 21 acres last year that butted up to some property that butts up to a river branch. In short, I know exactly were your honey hole is. Don't worry, Luke and I will stay on his in-laws side, lol.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I’ve been more and more distracted by fishing and have lost the motivation to hunt morels really early in the season. It’s so much easier after they’ve been up a couple weeks.
> 
> Also, One of the areas I’ve hunted for ten years has been completely destroyed. Logged out all the way down to the creek. I used to find 20-30 pounds a year there and now for the past two years less than 10 individual mushrooms. It’s been heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


So sorry to here about your beloved old woods being destroyed..it reminds me of the exact thing happening when I was only about 6 years old 😢
When Dad walked us out to where we always Hunted.. I still Remember the Horrible site that put me into shock, as I spoke out Loudly.. "Daddy where are All the Trees" They cut um all down, he explained. " Where are All of Our Mushrooms" There's not any Mushrooms they can't grow without the Trees, .. still in shock: I ask "why anyone would do this and destroy all the Mushrooms" 🍄 🍄🍄🍄 they don't care about the Mushrooms, He said; all they care about is getting Money for the Trees. .. that ended my Questions.. as I stood there still in shock and so Horribly Horribly Hurt.
And just could Not believe it, how could anyone make such mistake, Destroying all the Trees and Mushrooms, for Money. 
I Remember Dad looking Out across what had been So Wonderful and Amazing, shaking his head and saying " it will Never be the same"
I'll be 59 this April 14th.. I still hunt there and All the same old spots near by.. Hunted here for 57 years Now, I Remember Daddy first carried me in with him when I was just 2 years old..
I may never find Morels again Like Dad did by the big Grocery sacks full... But I still find some.
Mostly I just Love the Hunt and being out there, it's where I need to be...


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

I’ve met a guy named Luke that moved in a few years back. Not sure about his acreage, but you may be on to something.


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Awesome find Jupette!!!! Love seeing the pictures from the south come north. Up here in Wisco we have a cery long time to go. Unfortunately we have had maybe 15 inches of snow all winter which is about 40 inches maybe more below average. We were in extreme drought last year in the south central part of l the state and I'm praying for a late snow storm of 8 inches or more which we get at least every year but not this year so far, or some good rains we had about a quarter to half inch freezing rain the other day Lol. But also hoping it's not like last year where we had them poping in March then it froze and killed them, we had are normal May pop but was far and few in between no rain so it hurt bad. Northern Wisconsin on the other hand had record year for blacks and yellows. Wish you the best of luck down there!! One year I am going to make a progression trip from south to north think it would be amazing not just for the morels but the sights and the amazing people you would meet!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I think we got your snow down here in Ohio. My area has had a little over 4 feet of snow so far this winter, with some freezing rain, "wintry mix", and snow coming again tonight. It's not supposed to be all that much. I'm the same as you. I love monitoring the southern pages to follow the progression northward.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

A bagful found in Augusta GA yesterday afternoon, full grown. Not mine. From fb. It's pretty typically the first place in GA where they're found.


----------



## fastcanoe (Mar 3, 2019)

pastorj said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I’ve been more and more distracted by fishing and have lost the motivation to hunt morels really early in the season. It’s so much easier after they’ve been up a couple weeks.
> 
> Also, One of the areas I’ve hunted for ten years has been completely destroyed. Logged out all the way down to the creek. I used to find 20-30 pounds a year there and now for the past two years less than 10 individual mushrooms. It’s been heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


GDOT destroyed my honey-hole

I’m hoping they “migrated” a little further back into the woods, but so far no dice, though I’m up in Pickens county where temps are still a little cooler.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

fastcanoe said:


> GDOT destroyed my honey-hole
> 
> I’m hoping they “migrated” a little further back into the woods, but so far no dice, though I’m up in Pickens county where temps are still a little cooler.


How did they do that? I do most of my hunting at my fish & game club. There's a couple of spots in out dog training area where I find them. Walking in on the main trail last year, I noticed that they had cut a few new trails off into the woods. I made sure to check them out, and found a bunch of really nice ones! Now, they could have been there all along, but inaccessible to me since our club is one giant thicket! I remembered reading in Michael Kuo's book "Morels", that sometimes disturbance of the soil can bring on a flush. It seems to "bother" the mycelium and cause it to put up mushrooms/


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

How bout it Yall... oh Never Mind... I'll just try to calm down here and wait a Week...
I've noticed that a lot of Yall's internet down there in Georgia Runs Really Really Slow Every Spring... cause even when your finding, 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 We don't see your Reporting and Pictures online till a week or more Later... but I understand the Real reason for this delay🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄😁 It's because all the Hi-Speed internet technicians are also out in the woods Finding... So the service Quality and Speeds drop👎🏻 until they get back to work, right after the first big flush of Morels......
❤🍄👍🏻 or is there some other Logical reason 🤔


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Wade, as you know Im in Alabama. Any finds for me will be posted same day; at least during the next 10 days ( the early part of season). Usually within 4 hrs of the actual find


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

newtimmy said:


> Wade, as you know Im in Alabama. Any finds for me will be posted same day; at least during the next 10 days ( the early part of season). Usually within 4 hrs of the actual find


I know it ... Either way is Still Cool.. and it ain't a bad thing if anyone chooses to hold off Reporting for a few days, while they are Filling there Sacks up..
All of Us Already give up So So Very much information on Here...
Ever body Enjoy, and Love it for All it is..
Report in when You Choose 
Mostly just have Fun Fun Fun🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
Thank Everyone 
🤠 Love the Hunt


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's a Delicious picture from last year


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

FAKE!!!!!!!!! ALL FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Georgia cheats. We had dam cold snap again in Texas and has made the wait longer here. Like watching water boil.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

What do you call cold in Texas! It was kind of warm up here in NE Ohio. It got all the way up to 41F today!


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Think might get up to 45 in Southern Wisconsin that's a heat wave for us Lol


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Like 30's....cold snap for morels. I still wear a tshirt in the 40's.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah, winter really hangs on up here. Still going down into the 20's at night, even though it might start warming up a little during the day. Makes it hard to get that soil temp up. That said, I don't want it getting too warm too fast! It wasn't that many years ago, when we had a real hot spell in the first week of March! Mid 80's, and I was sweating like a mob informant! Then it got cold again, and proceeded to warm up at a more normal pace. I found ZERO morels that year! Actually I found one, tiny dried up specimen!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeah, winter really hangs on up here. Still going down into the 20's at night, even though it might start warming up a little during the day. Makes it hard to get that soil temp up. That said, I don't want it getting too warm too fast! It wasn't that many years ago, when we had a real hot spell in the first week of March! Mid 80's, and I was sweating like a mob informant! Then it got cold again, and proceeded to warm up at a more normal pace. I found ZERO morels that year! Actually I found one, tiny dried up specimen!


Yep... I Remember that...some come up in the first early warm spell ..but I skipped and didn't Hunt that warm spell
..and Then when I went out 10 days later I found those that had come up but now they were in bad shape and/or burnt on the top and barely salvageable... So Now I Hunt the Early Warm-ups


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll be checking for sure this Sunday in a couple spots in and around Atlanta. I'll def, let you know.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Helloooooo Georgia....
Wade here...🤠
I've just been up here in Indiana Working on my Truck/ "Treehugger"... trying to get it Running by Our April 2022 Season...
Been thinking We would have Heard Reporting of Huge finds from Across the South.. but We hear Nothing?? So far.
So I had a Look at the Augusta forecast..
and Now I'm Really Wondering What is Happening down there.. is it seeming like , just another Normal Spring and beginning of Morels season for Yall ???


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

wade said:


> Helloooooo Georgia....
> Wade here...🤠
> I've just been up here in Indiana Working on my Truck/ "Treehugger"... trying to get it Running by Our April 2022 Season...
> Been thinking We would have Heard Reporting of Huge finds from Across the South.. but We hear Nothing?? So far.
> ...


Very few to find down here for me. Been too dry lately. I know where about 20 little ones are but they’re not getting enough moisture. Hopefully the weather does what they say next week and we’ll get some better growth.


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey Wade, This past week was looking promising but then we hit the 80s real fast and things got real dry and real crisp in a hurry. looks like a promising week ahead with cooler temps and lots of precipitation in the forecast. Hopefully, youll be hearing a lot from us in about a week and a half from now.


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

New member here. We just retired and bought a log cabin on 60 acres here in Georgia. I’ve been out every morning for the past 10 days scouring the property. Probably 45 acres are wooded with a mixture of hardwood and pines. We got a bit of rain last night and it’s calling for more the next few days. I have no idea if there are morels on the property, but I’m sure going to find out. My wife grew up in Indiana, here uncles used to get tons of morels back in the day. I will be sure to post any finds. Wish me luck!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Ifirefight said:


> New member here. We just retired and bought a log cabin on 60 acres here in Georgia. I’ve been out every morning for the past 10 days scouring the property. Probably 45 acres are wooded with a mixture of hardwood and pines. We got a bit of rain last night and it’s calling for more the next few days. I have no idea if there are morels on the property, but I’m sure going to find out. My wife grew up in Indiana, here uncles used to get tons of morels back in the day. I will be sure to post any finds. Wish me luck!


Welcome to the board, hope you find a bunch.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ifirefight said:


> New member here. We just retired and bought a log cabin on 60 acres here in Georgia. I’ve been out every morning for the past 10 days scouring the property. Probably 45 acres are wooded with a mixture of hardwood and pines. We got a bit of rain last night and it’s calling for more the next few days. I have no idea if there are morels on the property, but I’m sure going to find out. My wife grew up in Indiana, here uncles used to get tons of morels back in the day. I will be sure to post any finds. Wish me luck!


Howdy @Ifirefight So Glad You are joining in to Hunt along together on here..
and You have Me Wondering Where in Indiana did your Wife grow up Near..
My Hometown is Bloomington Indiana 
And Our Old Family Home place is Under Lake Monroe..


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

wade said:


> Howdy @Ifirefight So Glad You are joining in to Hunt along together on here..
> and You have Me Wondering Where in Indiana did your Wife grow up Near..
> My Hometown is Bloomington Indiana
> And Our Old Family Home place is Under Lake Monroe..


Her family was from Bargersville , Johnson County. But she said they would travel to there honey hole in Michigan, my wife doesn’t know where they actually went in Michigan. Her Mother, my Mother in law swears she has pictures of them with a Jon boat filled with Morels. I’m trying to verify that and get the picture. On another note, we went out again today on our 60 acres after the rain last night and found nothing. We will be back out tomorrow and every day after that for as long as it takes..Again, this is new property to us, but we do have Elms and downed trees. I’m very hopeful the property will provide us with some Morels. I know we have Chicken of the Woods and Chantrels..We also have Ghost Pipes which I here are pretty rare.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Hunt those slopes and ridges that water is drained through. Look for mossy spots and low spots/creekbeds/places where leaves can gather. If you've found the other edibles it's only a matter of time and patience. Chants grow in same spots as morels. May the shroom gods shine upon you soon!😀


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ifirefight said:


> Her family was from Bargersville , Johnson County. But she said they would travel to there honey hole in Michigan, my wife doesn’t know where they actually went in Michigan. Her Mother, my Mother in law swears she has pictures of them with a Jon boat filled with Morels. I’m trying to verify that and get the picture. On another note, we went out again today on our 60 acres after the rain last night and found nothing. We will be back out tomorrow and every day after that for as long as it takes..Again, this is new property to us, but we do have Elms and downed trees. I’m very hopeful the property will provide us with some Morels. I know we have Chicken of the Woods and Chantrels..We also have Ghost Pipes which I here are pretty rare.


Bargersville..yep we drive thru there every day
We may buy a Farm there.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Here are some finds from today. Largest pair are the same ones as my first find this year. Lots of rain seems to have set them off in my spots. Cold snap coming on Saturday so I’ll have some harvest pics on Friday most likely.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Go get em!


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41200
> 
> View attachment 41201
> 
> ...


Makes me ready for my vacation down there next week! 

Amazing finds! Keep it up!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41200
> 
> View attachment 41201
> 
> ...


Nice Spot you have there "Top Secret" I presume 
Thank You for this Awesome Report


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41200
> 
> View attachment 41201
> 
> ...


Where are you located in GA? I’m very near Sandersville. Went out this morning, no luck. Going out again tomorrow. Retirement is awesome…Just saying.


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice find Jpuette must be about a dozen in that little spot there so amazing. Thank you for the pics. Here in Southern Wisconsin got a bit but been looking at the weather and it might start to warm up a bit here finally after Saturday from what I saw this morning it's supposed to be in the 50s and above during the day for a bit the way it looked, but that can change pretty fast here this time of year. Keep posting those finds, love seeing them so thanks again!!


----------



## Robert Hatcher (Jun 2, 2019)

Howdy GA hunters,. I'm visiting my brother in Thomaston (Upson county) I live in CT these days. I've been trying to get him to get out hunting for morels for years knowing that this area should be pretty good. We're going to go do a little hunting today probably near the Flint River. I noticed one or two post where I've seen people referring to seeing dead canes. I see a lot of stuff that I could probably call dead canes but I'm wondering if it's something more specific to be looking for?


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

You should go for the "canes" but try to find where trees and other bigger plants species mix in as well.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Find the deer Trails! Where they go the mushrooms will also😀 Good luck!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Ifirefight said:


> Where are you located in GA? I’m very near Sandersville. Went out this morning, no luck. Going out again tomorrow. Retirement is awesome…Just saying.


Danielsville Ga


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

^Yes, 20 degrees for Saturday night, 30 for Sunday, and 40 for Monday, 3/12 thru 14. My highly dependable spot in Clarke Co has produced nothing so far. Last year, I didn't find any there until 3/21, and it produced a LOT last year.


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

Nothing again today. Will be out tomorrow again


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ifirefight said:


> Nothing again today. Will be out tomorrow again


This is Still interesting information, Which is Always an important part of what I come out of the woods with...
Thank You for Your Reporting here to Us..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

How's it goin Mr. Toastaly Baked.. @Toastyjakes
Toastyjakes Toastyjakes
You have a fun Cool member name Man


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

wade said:


> How's it goin Mr. Toastaly Baked.. @Toastyjakes
> Toastyjakes Toastyjakes
> You have a fun Cool member name Man


Lol it is going fantastic! Getting everything ready to make the drive down to Georgia tomorrow, should hit where we're headed super early Saturday if all goes accordingly.

Love seeing the finds so far and so close to where we're heading.. I'm just ready to get back into the woods.

Also sucks I missed the Indiana foray a couple years back... If I'd known it would be so hard to get together now, I'd have went


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow.... an Awesome Road trip Hunt... @Toastyjakes 
That is the good life..Please Report in Often along your trail...


----------



## Robert Hatcher (Jun 2, 2019)

Hunted some creek bottoms around Thomaston yesterday no morels but found some nice terrain, plenty of elms and sycamore and this fellow.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robert Hatcher said:


> View attachment 41208
> 
> 
> Hunted some creek bottoms around Thomaston yesterday no morels but found some nice terrain, plenty of elms and sycamore and this fellow.


Excellent, Thank You for Reporting Your information, here for us All ...
and Yikes 🦅That's a big snake


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

As promised, here are some pics of todays pre freeze pick. 2lbs 5.8oz total. Got a full dehydrator and some going in the pan.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> As promised, here are some pics of todays pre freeze pick. 2lbs 5.8oz total. Got a full dehydrator and some going in the pan.
> View attachment 41213
> View attachment 41214
> View attachment 41215





Jpuette said:


> As promised, here are some pics of todays pre freeze pick. 2lbs 5.8oz total. Got a full dehydrator and some going in the pan.
> View attachment 41213
> View attachment 41214
> View attachment 41215


Oh ..WOW WOW Niceville Man...
Thank You for Reporting in for all of Us


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> As promised, here are some pics of todays pre freeze pick. 2lbs 5.8oz total. Got a full dehydrator and some going in the pan.
> View attachment 41213
> View attachment 41214
> View attachment 41215


Awesome find and great to see. Gotz me thinking approximately 20 miles north per day progression for morel growth gets me picking in 52 days. That's long time to do without. Enjoy.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

eidolon said:


> ^Yes, 20 degrees for Saturday night, 30 for Sunday, and 40 for Monday, 3/12 thru 14. My highly dependable spot in Clarke Co has produced nothing so far. Last year, I didn't find any there until 3/21, and it produced a LOT last year.


I have reviewed my morel finding log books in the past and the seasons that I start finding them later instead of earlier in the season always produce better #’s for the whole season. Not sure why it works that way?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

In 40 minutes, I found 20 big ones yesterday evening, NE Ga. Going to do a real look today before the deep freeze tonight, and cut whatever I see, so it doesn't get burned by the freeze. I don't think I saw half of what was there yesterday. I was really surprised to find so many and so big. There was NOTHING in the same place last Sunday afternoon when it was 80 degrees.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

eidolon said:


> In 40 minutes, I found 20 big ones yesterday evening, NE Ga. Going to do a real look today before the deep freeze tonight, and cut whatever I see, so it doesn't get burned by the freeze. I don't think I saw half of what was there yesterday. I was really surprised to find so many and so big. There was NOTHING in the same place last Sunday afternoon when it was 80 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 41223
> 
> ...


Wow that's Very Exciting & Excellent Reporting 
Thank You @eidolon 
Keep Looking


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

They take more than a week to get that size.....so you missed them last Sunday 😁 excellent finds and fully pored out as well. I doubt that they would have grown any more.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

It sucks when you are in the "cut them all before the freeze" mode. That was me in KC last year on March 13th! If they are young and tightly pored sometimes they can survive with a little damage and continue to grow. Usually missing the tip of the caps. Good luck out there GA shroomers!


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Arrived in Georgia early this morning after fighting a 5hr drive in a hefty winter storm last night.. the closer we get to the park the more things look like spring!

Green grass, leaves on the trees and my old mushroom tell, the redbuds, dogwoods and some lilac are in bloom.. gonna be a great week, more to come!


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Just picked 30 more, all I could find. I rinsed the whole bagful in a bucket of rainwater (which got noticeably cloudy from swirling them around in it), and I am going to take the water shortly and pour it here and there in the same area they came from, under all the privet. It was windy as hell as I was hauling them around in the patch, too. The ground where they live is already wet from a big rain. It's gonna be cold tonight.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

eidolon said:


> In 40 minutes, I found 20 big ones yesterday evening, NE Ga. Going to do a real look today before the deep freeze tonight, and cut whatever I see, so it doesn't get burned by the freeze. I don't think I saw half of what was there yesterday. I was really surprised to find so many and so big. There was NOTHING in the same place last Sunday afternoon when it was 80 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 41223
> 
> ...


They can grow really fast with higher temps. 80 degree days and 60 degree nights blow them up in 3-5 days from tiny ones. I am not surprised you did not see them a week ago. Its why higher temps shorten seasons and ruin the ones up.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree with this. They years when we've experienced early hot spell, didn't turn out great. And you'd better get out and find what you can, because, at least up here in NE Ohio, it WILL get cold again and that just seems to monkey everything up! Go out again when morel season "usually" happens, and there won't be much happening! We all know that morels can be fussy. I also think that may be why I find the _Morchella crassipes, _or "bigfoot" morels in the last part of the season. It's really starting to get warm then, and that's what they seem to prefer. Who knows? Maybe too early hot temps bring up the bigfoot variety and everything else shuts down.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Due to the freezing temperatures, I decided today was the day to pick anything and everything.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 41226
> 
> Due to the freezing temperatures, I decided today was the day to pick anything and everything.


Woooo @pastorj
pastorj pastorj that is such a Cool picture.. Thank You for Reporting in For Us all to Enjoy Together


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 41226
> 
> Due to the freezing temperatures, I decided today was the day to pick anything and everything.


Nice haul! Ive been looking forward to seeing a report from you. Hate to hear the weather is doing that. Good luck!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

We get the Bigfoot morels here in Missouri as well. They're just the last morels in the season to pop. They need warmer Temps and can thrive in 70-80s. If you don't see other species before you see those that means you either missed them or the weather didn't support their growth. A true Bigfoot morel will be easily about a foot tall most of it being the stalk, a few will have huge caps but critters get to em easy. Last year we only found a few but each were about 3/4 a pound lol.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

What a nice healthy mix of younger and fully mature morels from Pastor J! Some of those in the picture look like they would not have made it even if the weather was nicer. Good call to harvest.


----------



## saharadweller (Apr 27, 2016)

kb said:


> They can grow really fast with higher temps. 80 degree days and 60 degree nights blow them up in 3-5 days from tiny ones. I am not surprised you did not see them a week ago. Its why higher temps shorten seasons and ruin the ones up.


A bunch of beauties!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

r0ck3m333 said:


> We get the Bigfoot morels here in Missouri as well. They're just the last morels in the season to pop. They need warmer Temps and can thrive in 70-80s. If you don't see other species before you see those that means you either missed them or the weather didn't support their growth. A true Bigfoot morel will be easily about a foot tall most of it being the stalk, a few will have huge caps but critters get to em easy. Last year we only found a few but each were about 3/4 a pound lol.


Biggest one I've ever found was 14" tall! And it was sitting spang out in the open next to a parking area, at my fish & game club! Not really a place where you would think to look for morels! and it was the only one there.

And if I was pastor j, I would have done the exact same thing. Mushroom are mostly water! It that gets cold enough to freeze, that mushroom if done for!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 41226
> 
> Due to the freezing temperatures, I decided today was the day to pick anything and everything.


Looks like you timed that haul perfect. Lots of tight gills on many of them. Beautiful shrooms. I am up here in MO. Just wondering if there is any specific tree or habitat that is best down in Georgia? I know just driving a few hundred miles from my home base can change things quite a bit, let alone way down in Georgia. The morels all look just as good though. Sorry about the cold weather. At least it did not hit right at the start and kill the entire season. That is always a big risk up here in NW. Mo. We can go from 80 to 18 real easy when the fronts come through. No gulf air to moderate anything.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Just looking at Yalls Focast and wondering what is goin on down there


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> Biggest one I've ever found was 14" tall! And it was sitting spang out in the open next to a parking area, at my fish & game club! Not really a place where you would think to look for morels! and it was the only one there.
> 
> And if I was pastor j, I would have done the exact same thing. Mushroom are mostly water! It that gets cold enough to freeze, that mushroom if done for!


That is so funny but typical Bigfoot morels around KC area for us grow the same way! Random solo boys over a foot tall. It makes me think that maybe on some lucky year we'll get like an actual decent amount of the Bigfoot morels.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

This. Also kind of scares me because nobody has enough bag room for those Honkers


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

r0ck3m333 said:


> This. Also kind of scares me because nobody has enough bag room for those Honkers


Chain saw and a wheel barrow.


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Proof the season is not over in the Augusta Ga area😁


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Love seeing these kinds of pics!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Georgia Folks..
I Really like Yall, Everyone I know likes Yall.
And We ain't Mad at ya...
We have Noticed that Yall sure get a Mighty HUSH MOUTH'D this time of Year,
and We Still Like ya, and ain't try'n to change ya...
But will you consider at least showing some of your Pictures of the good times and Beautiful finds from this 2022 Season...when its over
If Not we still like Yall... and can Understand
You are So Disaplined.. Like my old "Mountain Cur" Racoon Dog ... He was a Silent Mouth Hunter Also... Now I'm think'n if I Ever get another Good ol Dog Like him....
I'm gonna name him...Georgia 🤠✌


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Wade, i just posted my thoughts on Alabama thread & Georgia is in a similar situation. This will be a later than avg year for most in the south.. Texas too


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmmm ...I see some of what you are saying..I'm looking at The Weather Radar...as Huge and Perfect as this system of Rain is for the Mississippi River Valley and Indiana..
I don't know if any of it will make it to Alabama and Georgia.. 
Yall are Welcome anytime to come Up here and Hunt with Us....


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

Been out almost every day.. Nothing yet. Again this is new property to me 60 acres, so I have no idea. Had some rain yesterday, will be going out in the morning. Will keep you posted.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Follow the critters! They know where the eats are.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
Come on up and join in Our Indiana Conversation with us








Picture from last year


----------



## fastcanoe (Mar 3, 2019)

Still skunked in Talking Rock. Might be a “me” problem though <shrug>


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

fastcanoe said:


> Still skunked in Talking Rock. Might be a “me” problem though <shrug>


That made me laugh, at times i think we all question our hunting abilities.


----------



## fungorum (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone know of public land in Georgia (State or National Forest) that allows mushroom hunting? I am traveling through Georgia and was looking for some parks that I could stop at to look around. I am not familiar with local rules/regulations about mushroom hunting.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

fungorum said:


> Does anyone know of public land in Georgia (State or National Forest) that allows mushroom hunting? I am traveling through Georgia and was looking for some parks that I could stop at to look around. I am not familiar with local rules/regulations about mushroom hunting.


Where are you near now @fungorum are you stoped for the night or still driving


----------



## fungorum (Apr 13, 2016)

wade said:


> Where are you near now @fungorum are you stoped for the night or still driving


I am in Florida tonight and heading back up north to Ohio over the next two days. Mostly planning to stick to I-75, but happy to get off the path if there is a good place to stop. I would be very appreciative for any tips on parks/forests I could stop at to stretch my legs and look for a few morels.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found a few today. Seems to be winding down


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41440
> 
> View attachment 41441
> 
> ...


Oh My God...I never say that but I.. I. I...ah..
Oh My God... Man Georgia's Morels are So Awesome looking, I have got to hunt there again someday Soon..
Thank You @Jpuette for your Reporting


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

@Jpuette

If I find that many this whole season I will be thrilled! Congrats on your find!


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

7 inches of rain yesterday…our season is over now. I left some last week and went out of town with plans to return today and pick…everything is under a torrent of water😞


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Here are some of my favorite pictures from this year.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful pictures pastorj


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

You found SO many, congrats!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

PastorJ those 1st three pictures are amazing!


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

We found 1 tenniy tiny one today, but we are so excited to know they grow on the property!!


----------



## Ifirefight (10 mo ago)

Ifirefight said:


> We found 1 tenniy tiny one today, but we are so excited to know they grow on the property!!
> View attachment 41558


WASHINGTON COUNTY on the map!!! 👍👍👍


----------



## CLfungal (9 mo ago)

Hi all! Just moved back to the area from VA. I started foraging mushrooms in VA last fall for fun and it’s a hobby I’d like to keep pursing. I have yet to find morels. I live in heavily wooded areas with creeks, waterfalls, and fell trees everywhere but today‘s search was unsuccessful finding morels or any kind of shrooms except your usual tree shrooms. I did find a canid skull though!
Any help or recommendations are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Somehow still finding a couple in Danielsville Ga.


----------



## davidjo03 (9 mo ago)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 41147
> Found a few little ones today. Warm days and rain have started poppin’ em.


Where in Georgia have you been finding them? i have been here for a very long time.. i'm up in north Georgia. and i have not been able to find any.. or anyone who is willing to sell.. have been searching.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

How Yall down in Georgia, You bout ready to go again in 2023


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

wade said:


> How Yall down in Georgia, You bout ready to go again in 2023


I’m ready! Been hunting mushrooms all fall but I’m always waiting for them morels.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> I’m ready! Been hunting mushrooms all fall but I’m always waiting for them morels.


Yep..want to get in the woods a few times before Our .. April Morel season... and I'll be tryn to have all of my gears ready, for travel and hunting in surrounding States this time around..
I hope some of Yall from the South can come visit and Hunt with us, up here in April after your southern season has come to an end.


----------

